# Capacitors



## Pcustoms (May 4, 2020)

Hey, guys, I'm new to building pedals. I'm currently building a bohemia and uber fuzz, but I'm having some issues. I'm trying to figure out what caps to use, I know I use electrolytic and I can't decide if I need to use ceramic or mylar, or when to know when what kind of caps are needed. I currently have ceramic ones in and they are the correct value, 

but I'm not getting any audio from the uber fuzz and only clean from bohemia when I click the switch, I get no noise. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## UnusedPortion (May 4, 2020)

You should post this in the “Troubleshooting” forum.  When you post there, you should mention which cap values you aren’t sure about, and post some pictures of your pcb (front and back).  The problem you’re describing probably isn’t caused by choosing the wrong type of capacitor.


----------



## Pcustoms (May 4, 2020)

OK will do thanks!!


----------

